# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Custom Printing by Group or Scope

## Blowinup

I have a report that uses 3 groups to display active tickets by practice, assigned group and assigned analyst; all of the groups are initially collapsed. I would like to be able to print by the practice group without users having to expand all of the sub-groups under the selected practice.

Is this possible in SSRS 2005?

Here is a screen shot of the report.

Remedy Report.jpg

Thanks,
dave

----------


## Blowinup

Is anyone working Reporting Services questions? The last 9 threads dating back to February have had no replies. And there have been only 6 replies in over a year. This does not appear to be a good place to come for help with Reporting Services.

----------

